# Pfad aus Excel-Sheet öffnen



## Declade (7. Okt 2014)

Guten morgen zusammen, 

mein Problem ist zwar keine Hausaufgabe, sondern ein Projekt während eins Praktikums, aber ich denke das es dennoch hier am besten reinpasst.

Grobe gesamte Aufgabenstellen:
- Excel-Sheet1 mit Java einlesen(Dateipfade die zu weiteren Excel-Dokumenten führen)
- diese öffnen und Inhalt in Sheet2 kopieren
- in Sheet3 dann Auswertungen vornehmen

Die Aufgabenstellung ist beabsichtigt nur ganz grob beschrieben, da ich natürlich versuchen will sie selbst zu lösen, allerdings hänge ich an einer Stelle fest.

Frage:
Wie kann ich per Java(verwende Eclipse + Excel-Lib), fest definierte Pfad , die in bestimmten Zellen liegen öffnen?

Komplette Ordner(mit Hilfe von Auswahlfenster) zu öffnen ist kein Problem, spezifische Pfade bereiten mir Probleme, aber vielleicht denke ich auch zu kompliziert.

Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein paar Tipps für mein Problem geben.


Mit freundlichen Grüßen 

Declade


----------



## Machareder (7. Okt 2014)

ok also folgendes hab ich verstanden:
du weißt wo deine Pfade in der Excel Tabelle liegen und kannst darauf zugreifen. Warum liest du dann die Zeile nicht einfach aus und speichert sie in einem String und suchst mit diesem String nach der nächsten Excelt-Datei?


----------



## Declade (7. Okt 2014)

genau, dass war auch mein Ansatz, allerdings bereitet mir das öffnen die Probleme.
(Sorry hätte meinen Denkansatz auch noch hinschreiben sollen.)
Sprich, ich lasse mir die Pfade in einer Schleife(da variable Anzahl von Pfaden) als Strings returnen, allerdings stecke ich dann beim "verarbeiten" der Strings fest. 
Also wie ich die Dokumente hinter den Pfaden dann öffne.

*Glaub die Aufgabenstellung war sehr undeutlich:*
- Im ersten Excel-Dokument stehen Projekte mit Namen, Nummern und eben den Pfaden, die zum Hauptdokument des jeweiligen Projekts führen(diese sind von Projekt zu Projekt völlig verschieden)
- diese Hauptdokumente soll geöffnet werden und dann der Inhalt weiterverarbeitet werden

Danke und Gruß 

Declade


----------



## Machareder (7. Okt 2014)

> - diese Hauptdokumente soll geöffnet werden und dann der Inhalt weiterverarbeitet werden


meinst du damit die Excel datei komplett zu öffnen oder nur dass das Programm darin arbeitet?
(Das der Benutzer selbst die Datei sieht und darin arbeiten kann)


----------



## Declade (7. Okt 2014)

falls es möglich ist Inhalte aus dem Dokument zu kopieren ohne es komplett zu öffnen, braucht Java es nicht komplett zu öffnen.
Allerdings kann ich mir das gerade nicht ganz vorstellen.

Der Benutzer braucht/soll in dem geöffneten Dokument nichts arbeiten.

Gruß 
Declade


----------



## Machareder (7. Okt 2014)

hmm ich hoff ich hab das jetzt nicht ganz falsch Verstanden.
Also:
1. Du führst dein Programm aus
2. Dein Programm geht in die von dir vorgegebene Excel Tabelle
3. Dein Programm liest aus einer bestimmten Spalte weitere Pfade zu weiteren Excel Tabellen aus

So ich würde folgendes machen:
Eine Methode aufrufen die wie bei Punkt 2 in die excel Tabelle(die Excel-Tabelle die du ausgelesen hast) geht und diese so wie du es möchtest bearbeitet


----------



## Declade (7. Okt 2014)

Nicht ganz.

Das Excel-Dokument1(Sheet1) in dem Pfade etc stehen ist händisch erstellt und soll dann per Makro, das Java Programm ausführen, welches dann die Pfade durchgeht, die Excelfiles öffnet und die Inhalt wieder ins
 Excel-Dokument1(Sheet2) kopieren.

Hoffe das war verständlicher :/


----------

